# McCulloch PM-610 Starting Problem



## Richmondron (Jul 6, 2012)

I have an '85 or '86 PM-610 that was a "gift" from an ex brother in law that I've had for about six years. It has always been an absolute bear to get started on the first go around. After it warms up it does fine, starts on the first pull and so forth.

When it hasn't been started for about an hour, regardless of the temperature of the air around it, you can pull untill the cows come home and it will not start. If you remove the cover and air filter and then pour some gas in under the black choke plate housing, hold the throttle wide open and pull, it will start on the first or second pull and run fine after you warm it up for a minute or two. It idles fine and everything. I've tried adjusting the carb untill it is VERY rich on the low side while it's running in the hope of coaxing some gas through the carb the next time I start it, but it does no good. Still pull it ten or fifteen times without success, and then have to prime it to get it going. I've checked the screws through the carb for tightness and they are good.

I've put up with it so far, but we had a tornado come through and drop twelve trees on my land, six of which are accross board fences in one of my horse pastures. Now that I'm working it pretty hard it's getting to be a real pain to get it going everytime I come back from taking a load of brush to the burn pile or after I go in the house to cool down. I've found a re-build kit for the carb, a Zama, and a base gasket and plan to rebuild it shortly in the hope that it will help. And yes, by the way, I have been using the choke and no it has not been flooding because I have to add the gas to the carb to get it to start.

Someone think with me on this to see if there is something I'm missing and if I'm on the right path.


----------



## stevecorio (Apr 19, 2012)

Start with the carb rebuild and check the fuel lines for cracks. you are on the right track of fuel dilervery. replace the spark plug and set to .025. All zama carbs set the needles two turns out and adjust as needed.


----------

